# Black templars Vs Mechanized orks



## deathmetalmaster (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a good strategy for this that im unaware of? the battlewagons with KFF are giving me a really difficult time.

Im runnin a trilas predator a vindicator, a lasback, and a venerable tank hunting dreadnought with twin las and it just didnt seem to do it last time we played. he made like 7 cover saves off penetrating hits.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Try Land Speeder Typhoons. Remember that with the fairly recent FAQ update Black Templar Typhoons use the Codex: Space Marine stat lines for their missile launchers, so you can fire two krak missiles per turn. Try for side armor shots because the front is far too heavily armored to easily hurt. I'd advise against trying melta shots as Ork weaponry is very short ranged so coming into melta range will almost certainly cost you your Land Speeder and is in no way guaranteed to stop a Battlewagon.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Try Land Speeder Typhoons. Remember that with the fairly recent FAQ update Black Templar Typhoons use the Codex: Space Marine stat lines for their missile launchers, so you can fire two krak missiles per turn. Try for side armor shots because the front is far too heavily armored to easily hurt. I'd advise against trying melta shots as Ork weaponry is very short ranged so coming into melta range will almost certainly cost you your Land Speeder and is in no way guaranteed to stop a Battlewagon.


Not a bad idea, with Squadrons of them. Just remember two things, first that they're badly armoured so massed Ork shooting can take them down, even at range, while secondly a lot of Mechanised lists will see those Battlewagons backed up by Warbuggies with twin-linked Rokkit Launchers acting as outriders on the flanks. They may not be accurate, but being twin-linked helps to improve that situation a little and speaking from experience, they can rip armoured targets to pieces.


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Jul 6, 2011)

ill keep that in mind... so would I be better off targeting the buggies in that scenario?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

deathmetalmaster said:


> ill keep that in mind... so would I be better off targeting the buggies in that scenario?


Short answer: No. Longer answer: Remember that Ork shooting isn't great so even with twin-linked, chances are he'll miss. This however isn't what concerns the Ork player. If he's taking three wagons and I don't see why any serious mech Ork player wouldn't, that's only sixty boyz at most, so he needs everything he can to help him out. That's why he's taking the Big Meks.  In the case of the buggies their Bolter fodder. They're intended as targets which is why they're cheap and fast, to make them good targets from the Ork player's point of view.

Basically he wants you to shoot at them, so you ignore the Battlewagons. Therefore you should to an extent ignore them in return, either that or give them something they need to shoot. Now Templars can take Dreadnaughts in Drop Pods, so take one or two with a Multi-Melta and a Heavy Flamer under it's Powerfist. Cede the first turn to him (I'd be very surprised if he refused) then when he moves the wagons, you've got an opening. Drop the Dread(s) behind them and fire. Concentrate your fire on one of the wagons to improve your chances and if you're lucky, you'll nail one. Even if you don't, those Dreads are a threat that he's got to deal with, giving you an opening somewhere else.


----------



## iridivus (Jul 31, 2011)

The Sullen One said:


> Short answer: No. Longer answer: Remember that Ork shooting isn't great so even with twin-linked, chances are he'll miss.


Chances are, he'll hit. BS2 twinlinked gives a 5/9 chance of hitting, slightly better than 50%.

I do agree with everything else though.


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Jul 6, 2011)

Just so you know, typhoons did the trick. My crusaders and emperors champion got wiped by gazkull and his nobs. but the whirlwinds laid down some serious pain on his boys wiping out almost 20 of them in one shooting phase with none of the speeders blowing up. huzzah!:so_happy:


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry, typhoons not whirlwinds


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

deathmetalmaster said:


> Just so you know, typhoons did the trick. My crusaders and emperors champion got wiped by gazkull and his nobs. but the whirlwinds laid down some serious pain on his boys wiping out almost 20 of them in one shooting phase with none of the speeders blowing up. huzzah!:so_happy:


Good stuff. Glad to hear it helped.


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Jul 6, 2011)

*rear flank*

So, now im thinking about something else. the speeders did manage to do their job, however i did not deep strike them as i would have liked. the nob squad still got way to close for comfort. the main reason i didnt deep strike the speeders is because of the large number of lootas sitting in the back. im sure i could have dumped them in cover and got some decent saves, but i still didnt want to take the chance. any other ideas?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

deathmetalmaster said:


> So, now im thinking about something else. the speeders did manage to do their job, however i did not deep strike them as i would have liked. the nob squad still got way to close for comfort. the main reason i didnt deep strike the speeders is because of the large number of lootas sitting in the back. im sure i could have dumped them in cover and got some decent saves, but i still didnt want to take the chance. any other ideas?


Don't Deep Strike Typhoons. You want them on the board turn 1 so that they can start shooting straight away. Use their speed and range to stay away from the enemy's guns. Lootas and similar shouldn't be an issue when you don't need to get closer than 48" to your target most of the time.


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Now im not much of a shooting templar i prefer to be up close and personal so my advice is to slow him down, 5 man terminator assault squad all th&ss with TH (keep in mind there not there to kill troops they are there for those tanks) then drop pod them right in front of the battle wagons, thats a threat he wont ignore. Odds are he will try to tank shock you, so just leadership and get out of the way then in your turn charge him, heck even if your feeling lucky take a swing when he shocks your S9 autohitting terminator so maby, but like i said i would just leadership and get out of the way then in your turn multi assault them and watch his face as your S9 terminators peel open the sides of his wagons. And best thing is you get that for about 245 then if you feel real lucky take a deathwind on the pod works wonders for me when i play orcs, plus you can shoot with it when you arrive unlike any other drop pod out there.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Do templar terminators use drop pods?

Remember that an ork battlewagon is going to be travelling 12 (or 13) inches per turn meaning your templars are hitting on 6's with no reroll so that's not necessarily a viable tactic. Even if he tank shocks you, you're going to be dealing with a deff-rolla & if you survive a single S9 DoG autohit with a Thammer only glances on a 5+... also, Ld 8... ouch...

Typhoons are definitely your best bet against orks. 2 or 3 of them with typhoon launchers & heavy bolters will serve you best. Try to deploy so that after a 12" move you get a side armor shot & let loose. If you're not in a good spot you can always move flat out to get into a better position - this ensures you're where you need to be by turn 2 latest rather than hoping for a good reserve roll


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Firt BT terminators cqn use drop pods they are 1 of 2 armies that can, i believe it is page 22 (codex not on hand) it states that any BT unit can take drop pods except fOr assault marines.

Second remember the SS they will live and they will not be hitting on fives unless you decide to death or gloary which prolly not just if your feeling lucky. And when they turn around and charge those things they are going to put a hurt on, i mean say 1 dies to deathrolla thats still 12 dice and you only need 2 to get through which statistically will happen (cant remember rear armour). But still going to do something

And dont get me wrong ls are good but like i said i prefer cc armies of templar


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

They wont be hitting on 5's... if they DoG they'll be hitting automatically but penning on 6's (S9 vs AV14...) which doesn't bode well. If you DS & he drives past you he'll almost certianly be going 12" which means you'll hit on 6's as his open topped assault wagons will be driving full tilt to hit your lines & disgorge their cargo...


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok there has been miscommunication I agreed about not hitting on 5's but flowed my sentence so I see how you saw that. But ok so if you DOG which you shouldn't, then you auto hit, glance on 5 pen on six. But if you take the def rolla to the face let him go by then turn around and assault the vehicle yea you need a 6 but that's ok because I think rear armor is 10, 11 at best those statistically average too to three rolls that get through will glance on a 1 or a 2 worst case (can't remember battle wagons rear armor)and pen with anything else, I don't know about you but that's pretty good odds in my book. 

Oh and try to remember like I said it's not that I don't think the speeder is a good idea I'm just saying this is another way. I prefer CC BT armies, and don't think the BT can't beat orcs in CC or anyone for that matter, BT are still one of the best CC armies.


----------

